# pioneer elite vsx-43



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

I went to my local BB and they had the pioneer elite vsx-43 on sale for $190.00. I'm wondering if its a good buy and also does anyone have this model. My setup is a sony blu ray player, polk audio rm6750 speakers and def tech prosub 600.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW! $190 for the Elite yes that is in my opinion a deal. I looked it up at Best Buy online and the receiver goes for $499.98. Is the $190 new or open box? Even for open box its a deal.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

It is a open box, went back to BB lastnite after work and picked it up. Nice little beast of receiver


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

mvigo said:


> It is a open box, went back to BB lastnite after work and picked it up. Nice little beast of receiver


I'm glad you got it. Enjoy the new toy


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

I was up all nite playing around with my new toy, boy it made my speakers come alive lol. Didn't know i was missing with the new audio formats and calibration setup too.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

mvigo said:


> I was up all nite playing around with my new toy, boy it made my speakers come alive lol. Didn't know i was missing with the new audio formats and calibration setup too.


I have never used Pioneer's calibration system MCACC but I hear it's very nice. I owned a Pioneer years ago (non Elite) before any auto calibration existed and it was nice. Technology has come along way and I am sure it's now super nice with MCACC.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

asere said:


> I have never used Pioneer's calibration system MCACC but I hear it's very nice. I owned a Pioneer years ago (non Elite) before any auto calibration existed and it was nice. Technology has come along way and I am sure it's now super nice with MCACC.


This my first type of any auto calibration system and made a big difference on my speakers. My old Onkyo htr520 receiver didnt any auto calibration system, i calibrated manually with a spl meter. But with the Pioneer Elite vsx-43 MCACC it made my speakers sound clearer and more detailed and better soundstage, if that makes any sense.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

mvigo said:


> This my first type of any auto calibration system and made a big difference on my speakers. My old Onkyo htr520 receiver didnt any auto calibration system, i calibrated manually with a spl meter. But with the Pioneer Elite vsx-43 MCACC it made my speakers sound clearer and more detailed and better soundstage, if that makes any sense.


It makes sense. My first receiver with the calibration was a Yamaha and I liked the auto calibration better then the good old spl meter.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

asere said:


> It makes sense. My first receiver with the calibration was a Yamaha and I liked the auto calibration better then the good old spl meter.


I agree, have a question, when i"m watching a blu-ray movies do i leave at direct, pure direct or auto surround mode on the receiver? It's kind of confusing to me, need help!! thanks


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

mvigo said:


> I agree, have a question, when i"m watching a blu-ray movies do i leave at direct, pure direct or auto surround mode on the receiver? It's kind of confusing to me, need help!! thanks


Auto Surround


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

mvigo said:


> I agree, have a question, when i"m watching a blu-ray movies do i leave at direct, pure direct or auto surround mode on the receiver? It's kind of confusing to me, need help!! thanks


Leave it on auto surround. That way it will decode whatever signal you feed it. Like make sure the avr reads dolby digital, truehd, dts HD master audio. However if the content is none of the above. It will read whatever is on the track like example dts neo 6 if it's not in 5.1 or greater.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

asere said:


> Leave it on auto surround. That way it will decode whatever signal you feed it. Like make sure the avr reads dolby digital, truehd, dts HD master audio. However if the content is none of the above. It will read whatever is on the track like example dts neo 6 if it's not in 5.1 or greater.


Thanks guys, another question, on the front display panel it doesn't show dts hd or dolby truehd logo, do i go to my sony blu-ray player and change the audio settings.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

mvigo said:


> Thanks guys, another question, on the front display panel it doesn't show dts hd or dolby truehd logo, do i go to my sony blu-ray player and change the audio settings.


Well i had mine in Pure direct and my sony BD to Direct and show what ever codec it was playing .








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> Well i had mine in Pure direct and my sony BD to Direct and show what ever codec it was playing .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, on my sony BD audio setting it has only auto and pcm, which one should i select?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Make sure DVD player says bitstream and secondary audio set to off.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

asere said:


> Make sure DVD player says bitstream and secondary audio set to off.


But my sony BD player audio setting only says AUTO or PCM.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

mvigo said:


> But my sony BD player audio setting only says AUTO or PCM.


Select auto and see what comes up.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

As per my settings 

Audio output priority - HDMI 

Audio (HDMI) - Auto

BD audio setting - Direct


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> As per my settings
> 
> Audio output priority - HDMI
> 
> ...


I have another question, do you leave the equalizer mode on or off?


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

asere said:


> Select auto and see what comes up.


I selected auto and it dts hd logo flashes across the display panel but it doesn't stay on.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

mvigo said:


> I selected auto and it dts hd logo flashes across the display panel but it doesn't stay on.


It should stay on. When you pop in a movie does it show dolby digital? Try a dolby digital movie and if it shows it dts should be no problem. Eq is preference. I leave mine off.


----------

